# New (to me) service truck



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Picked up a 2000 freightliner MT45 with Cummins 5.9 and Allison 4 spd auto, 14' box, lift gate......with only 8k miles on it.

will post pics as I get the back built out.

tired from the 1000 mile drive home.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I like it. Cant go wrong with that


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice! I have been looking at something similar for the last week. Tons of easy space to logo on the outside. You can make a real eye catcher out of her


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks like it will work out good for you :thumbup:

How was the fuel mileage on the trip back ?


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Great. Lotsa space to work out of.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

There great but makesure to have ear muffs, there loud rides, rough too


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is pretty nice especally with only 8,000 miles on it

you will love the lift gate on the back


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fuel mileage varied from low of 11.25 which was driving fast into a head wind, to 12.93 which had some slow traffic and some grades to climb as well.

I look forward to checking mileage once I put into normal routine.

If I don't have timer prior I will spend sometime on thankgiving weekend getting shelves built out.

yes it is a bit noisy, but love the diesel power, seats are too comfortable, never got sore the whole trip back, throttle is stiff and no cruise so right foot would get stiff.

Planning to take it in and have all fluids/belt etc changed before putting into service, low miles, but lots of "time" on some parts.

I also want to weigh the truck in current set up, after shelving, and after loaded....just out of curiosity.

got into my gmc 3500 today (Isuzu NPR) and felt like I was driving a compact car


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Chip it you can increase power and mileage


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Chip it you can increase power and mileage


Not sure if it will be as chippable as in the dodge application, probably different computers at the least. Injectors, air in, and exhaust out are definitely upgradable though!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

deerslayer said:


> Not sure if it will be as chippable as in the dodge application, probably different computers at the least. Injectors, air in, and exhaust out are definitely upgradable though!


the computer is on the motor in most cases that is the wonderful thing about cummins. It doesn't matter if it is in a boat ,truck or semi.love my doge just got back from a 1200 mile run delivering my middle boys car. Pulled it threw the smokies and still got 19.5 miles a gal.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My dream van. I have a chevy stepvan. You got barn doors?


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Full width roll up rear door, which is what I was looking for. Lift gate was just a bonus.

I also liked the 6'-7" inside ht. some I looked at were lower....I'm 6'5" and didn't want to be banging my head, I do that enough already.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How you like it now? I'm considering buying one just like that. 5.9 Cummins and Allison trany


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, my build out took some time...
Yesterday was actually my first day out in it, and it was snowing most of the day....
I will get some pics posted of the inside, but I love having everything inside, made it really nice to work out of.
today we did a water heater first thing and the spot I left for wh worked great, and love the lift gate too. But it goes down slowly in -10 with -25 windchill! Did I say I love having everything inside
its nice to load my tool/material bags while inside, then take everything out the side door.

I will let you know when I get some mpg info, Im curious to see how it does.

like the cummins/allison combo, should last a long, long time.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice looking truck, I always wondered why those trucks aren't more popular with trades in general especially when the box van took off in the '90s. 

That style seems like an obvious good choice but I still only see Fed Ex and UPS use them.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

RDW 920 said:


> Well, my build out took some time... Yesterday was actually my first day out in it, and it was snowing most of the day.... I will get some pics posted of the inside, but I love having everything inside, made it really nice to work out of. today we did a water heater first thing and the spot I left for wh worked great, and love the lift gate too. But it goes down slowly in -10 with -25 windchill! Did I say I love having everything inside its nice to load my tool/material bags while inside, then take everything out the side door. I will let you know when I get some mpg info, Im curious to see how it does. like the cummins/allison combo, should last a long, long time.


If you don't mind me asking how much was it


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

24,700


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

RDW 920 said:


> 24,700


Out of my truck budget haha 

Do you have pictures of the shelving yet?


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

i noticed you said your isuzu felt smaller is it a cab over isuzu ? if so which do you prefer?


----------

